# Faulty motherboard, what to do next?



## commoditytips (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi guys!
I have laptop toshiba satellite p305d-s8838 and the guys from the repair shop told me that my motherboard is not working. Now i reasembled the laptop and see that the mother board is foxconn ml 94v-0 E253117 and there is one more number on the back A00003443068275847W000(Q) cant see the last letter is it 0 or Q. I search in internet for this motherboard but cant find anything. I search also ebay to buy "new" motherboard but there is nothing like mine. Can you please help me. Can i buy some other motherboard for this laptop i mean, motherboard from P305d-s8828 instead of P305d-s8838 ... ?
Give me advice what to do because i dont want to throw the laptop in the trash.
Thank you!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 10, 2012)

You will have to get it replaced through Toshiba. Laptop motherboards generally are not for sale and are custom made for those particular models.


----------



## satyamy (Jun 10, 2012)

get the mobo replaced via Toshiba itself


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

@ OP - this should give you an idea :

*laptopbatterycheap.ca/laptop-mothe...intel-965pm-motherboard-a0000301-p-14321.html


----------

